# Info par produktiem >  kas ta varetu but par detalju?

## juris90

::  detaljas apraksts; detalja ir 3cm gara 1cm diametraa no stikla un no viena gala tai izziet 3 dratis, kuras ir izkartotas vienaa rindaa. kaa vinju sauc un kads varetu but vinjas pielietojums? vnk agrak nebiju tadu redzejis tap prasu.

----------


## Didzis

Tas varētu būt kāds gāzizlādes verķis. Piemēram, MTX-90, vai kā viņu tur sauca. Vislabāk ieliec bildi.

----------


## juris90

nju bildi es pameginashu ielikt svetdien  ::  .

----------


## Delfins



----------


## juris90

::  jap jus sapratat ko es domaju, tas ir tas. tikai kads ir vinja pielietoshanas veids? ludzu

----------


## zzz

Pielietojums kaa jau mazjaudas tiratronam ar auksto katodu - padodot uz vadiibas elektrodu nelielu impulsu, tiratrons atveras un vada straavu kameer anodspriegums netiek pazeminaats liidz aizveershanaas liimenim. AFAIK tipiskaa izmantoshana bija senlaiciigaas primitiivas automaatikas sheemaas - nu tur laika releji utml.

Muusdienu elektronikaa shim konkreetajam tiratronu tipam ir tikai veesturiska noziime.

Lampu audiopastiprinaataaju buuvnieciibaa apmeeram vieniigais izmantoshanas veids ir par iesleegshanas indikatoru - ja vinjam virknee piesleedz kaadu 100kom pretestiibu un piesleedz 220v tad vinsh relatiivi cieshami spiid oranzhaa kraasaa.

A taa vispaar shemochkas ar shii tiratrona pielietojumiem naaksies mekleet apmeeram gadinjus 40 vecaa elektronikas literatuuraa.

----------


## juris90

> Pielietojums kaa jau mazjaudas tiratronam ar auksto katodu - padodot uz vadiibas elektrodu nelielu impulsu, tiratrons atveras un vada straavu kameer anodspriegums netiek pazeminaats liidz aizveershanaas liimenim. AFAIK tipiskaa izmantoshana bija senlaiciigaas primitiivas automaatikas sheemaas - nu tur laika releji utml.


 nu es vinju ari ar dazjiem relejiem kopaa dabuju. jaa ari tas aparats ir vecs, cik man teica ka tas ir vieteja radio kanalu parsledzejs, jo mana rajona itka bija divi vietejie kanali. nu tipa agrak vinjiem bija pat specialas rozetes ''lauku radio'' laikam taa to sauca.  ::  
*aaa un paldies par inormaciju no jums jo netaa nekaa nebija*.

----------


## zzz

Ir netaa informaacija un pat sheemas arii ir (burti mtx - krievu)

http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/di ... an16.shtml
http://zps-electronics.com/index.php?id=7&sid=2&doc=36
http://rf.atnn.ru/s1/f-rele.html

Nu voobshem apmeeram taa vish izskataas shemochkaas.

----------


## juris90

paldiesss   ::   ::   tas tiratrons tomer macibu nolukam varetu but noderiga lieta. ari taa sheeminja stroboskopam izskatas interesanta.

----------

